# protein powder



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello everyone

I've now had the go ahead to start the menogon injects tonight....have brought some protein powder 28g per serving.  Was just wondering how much do I need per day to help egg quality.  Also is there anything else I need to be doing.......?hot water and is there any suppliments I need....i have been taking pregncare for 2 and a bit months now.

Thank you all so much x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi pat,
I read you need 60g of protien ideally so one of the protien shakes a day would be fine as it's only meant to boost your diet not replace it. I had one that was 16g per serving i took it from starting stims and had 2 blastysts put back and am 5w-6days prg so i think it helped. I also had one glass of pineapple juice a day to help the lining and implantation. Milk is meant to be good to but i don't like it.
good luck
liz xx xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you use the search option on this website you'll find loads of posts about whey protein powder...here's just a few I found...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62672.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51733.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,64937.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63654.0.html

Zinc is good for egg quality, as is coenzyme q10. Selenium helps promote a healthy womb lining (which is why some suggest drinking small glass of pineapple juice - not from concentrate and not eating fresh pineapple). Zinc & selenium are also good for healthy sperm and coenzyme helps good fertilization so all good for your partner to take too.

Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day, especially after EC. Also ensure plenty of protein as this encourages healthy eggs (but obviously if you're going to take the protein powder then you're covering this anyway)...I drank 1 litre of organic milk a day (as well as got protein from other sources such as eggs, cheese, fish and chicken).

Good luck
Natasha


----------

